# Nominations for worst special effects ever.



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Here are my nominations:

Don't remember exactly which it was, but dish soap is used for monster blood in one of the "Evil Dead" movies.

"Back Woods"- Garbage bags filled with fake blood and dressed in clothes are supposed to look like a dismembered body.

Worst monsters I've ever seen

"The Chooper",aka "Blood Shack" I have no doubt that most of us here could have done a better job depicting a vengeful Indian spirit, which appears in this movie as some guy in jeans and a hoodie running around with a samurai sword. I would actually kinda like to know why the makers associate hooded sweatshirts and ancient Japanese weaponry with American Indians...

"The Feeding" Features a werewolf that looks like one of the Muppets having a bad hair day.

I think the production crew of "Hobgoblins" borrowed their children's stuffed animals for the monsters in this one. 

"Attack of the Killer Shrews" Dogs in "giant shrew" costumes. Horrifying...ly bad.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Papa Bones said:


> "Attack of the Killer Shrews" Dogs in "giant shrew" costumes. Horrifying...ly bad.












Yes, the effects are bad, but it's one of those gloriously cheesy B movies you just gotta love (at least I do).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

How about "Robot Monster" from 1953. Did they just loot a prop room and find a gorilla costume and a space helmet and use them for the creature?


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> How about "Robot Monster" from 1953. Did they just loot a prop room and find a gorilla costume and a space helmet and use them for the creature?


Sure looks like that's what they did


----------

